# FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 install port error (only for i386)



## xnl96 (Jul 8, 2011)

I try to make and install kde4  but I have a problem 
	
	



```
libieee1284-0.2.10 is only for i386 , while you are runing amd64.  *** Error code 1 ...
```
 So what can I do?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2011)

Turn off IEEE1284 in graphics/sane-backends.


----------



## xnl96 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot, it is working.


----------



## ashank (May 5, 2012)

Just to make it more clear.. [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/graphics/sane-backends && make config [/cmd] Disable IEEE1284 option.


----------

